# Amateur Winemakers Meet and Greet the Pros



## cmason1957 (Oct 9, 2015)

Amateur Winemakers Event

Robller Vineyard Sat, Nov. 7 11-3, New Haven MO.

Come out and meet the winemaker, free tours geared to homewinemakers. See and learn about some of the local home winemaking clubs in the area. No Pressure, no cost.

If you have any questions, either PM me or ask on this thread.


----------



## fivebk (Oct 25, 2015)

Sounds like a good time! 

I only have one question. Can a guy and his wife from Iowa show up???
If it helps any my wife and I both grew up and lived in Missouri for years. Lol!!!!

BOB


----------



## davemo (Oct 25, 2015)

Glad you posted this. New Haven is one town over from the town i call home. So wife and i might have to attend


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 25, 2015)

We would love to have any and everyone show up. 

Davemo, if you live nearby New Haven, you might want to consider joining our wine club. Look, for me there. I Wilkinson have on a short with my name on it. Saying Missouri Valley Wine Society.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 26, 2015)

Is this your winery hosting this? Otherwise its just a way to get people to show up to buy some more wine from them. If you cant bring your own bottle how can you get their pros opinions on how good or bad you are doing? I wouldnt consider this more than a very local event. Doesnt look like its organized but just a chat among a crowd, which if its full of customers means a lot of questions you already know the answer to! WVMJ


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 26, 2015)

No, this is not a Winery that any of us own. The winemakers there are just very friendly to and helpful to home winemakers. It is intended to just be a meat and greet type of affair. They are very good at answering questions, since they have asked many of the same in the past.

We cannot bring outside alcohol due to local liquor laws. Two of the three local wineclubs will also be there to answer questions and provide assistance.


----------



## davemo (Oct 29, 2015)

i bookmarked the missouri valley a couple years ago but their forum gets little traffic , I believe they hold meetings at warrenton and bob truetken was the contact man??????


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 29, 2015)

You are correct that the site doesn't get much traffic. We do meet in Warrenton, second Thursday of the month. Bob T. Is a member, I am the current President.


----------



## fivebk (Nov 8, 2015)

My wife and I would like to let everyone that attended this event know that we thoroughly enjoyed meeting and spending time with other home winemakers!! The hosts of this event were very friendly and made us feel welcome. The only thing we wished after we left was that we would have had more time to spend with everyone.

Thanks to all for a great afternoon!!!

BOB


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 8, 2015)

I am glad you made it out. I believe everyone just might have learned a thing or two, in spite of ourselves.


----------

